# retiring and ready to sail



## TJR (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi-I'm a few months away from retiring and want to resume a sailing dream that I put on hold while my kids were small and funds were tight. I had a 20 ft. trailer/sailor but have not sailed in about 15 years. I fell in love with catboats many years ago and recently have been looking at the Nonsuch series-particularly the Niagra 31. Everything I've read about the brand has been pretty much positive. I have a few questions/concerns and would love some advice from some veteran sailors who may have been at this point at one time:
What can I expect, cost-wise, for renting a slip or mooring as well as the additional fees at a marina (storage etc.)?
Also, is a 31 foot boat too big a jump for a relatively novice sailor as myself (I do plan on retaking lessons, safety course etc.
Any suggestions and/or advice is welcome.
Thanks!
TJ


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

TJR said:


> What can I expect, cost-wise, for renting a slip or mooring as well as the additional fees at a marina (storage etc.)?


Welcome to SailNet, TJ. The marina question is easy at this point: You don't give enough information to give you a specific answer.

Marina, mooring and boat storage costs depend on location, amenities offered, facilities, etc. If you're thinking of a mooring you need to have a dinghy. Most marinas require you to carry insurance on the boat.

If you let us know where you are located, someone in that area could probably give a ballpark figure. On the Bay, most marinas post their slip/mooring rates right on their websites so you might try Googling, too.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

TJR said:


> Also, is a 31 foot boat too big a jump for a relatively novice sailor as myself (I do plan on retaking lessons, safety course etc.
> 
> TJ


Actually this a good size on which to get started. At a certain stage in life the stability of the boat is a big factor.

I teach folk to sail on boats this size and larger.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

The costs vary widely, from "reasonable" to "the sky's the limit," depending on where you want to slip the boat.

A 31' boat, or even bigger, should be no problem, especially if you take a refresher course on sailing. But, be sure that the course you take will include onboard instruction in boat handling and docking with an inboard engine. When you change from a 20' outboard-powered sailboat to a 31' inboard, boat handling under power will be the hardest adjustment to make, but, with a little instruction, you'll learn quickly. You need to learn how to get the boat safely in and out of your slip by yourself, or you'll only be able to go sailing when you have crew. If I can do it, you certainly can do it.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Just as they say in real estate, the 3 most important considerations are, location, location and location. You can live in a rundown trailer park or in a gated community where the homes are all 7 figures or many neighborhoods in between.
My marina charges me about $140 per month for my 34 footer. There are a lot of marinas within a 100 miles where I could easily pay double that and some that charge even less.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I had a Niagara 31 and I think you will enjoy it. Make sure that the reefing gear is well thought-out - you will be reefing and unreefing fairly often. The boat has quite a bit of sail area compared to most cruisers - and I mean this in a positive way.

By the way, the Niagara 31 (and 35 and 42) were built by Hinterheoller Yachts as were the Nonsuch (22 to 36), but they are entirely different boats. The Nonsuches are cat-rigged (one large sail), while the Niagaras are skoops.


----------



## BlueGhost (Mar 18, 2012)

chuck53 said:


> Just as they say in real estate, the 3 most important considerations are, location, location and location. You can live in a rundown trailer park or in a gated community where the homes are all 7 figures or many neighborhoods in between.
> My marina charges me about $140 per month for my 34 footer. There are a lot of marinas within a 100 miles where I could easily pay double that and some that charge even less.


Wow.......140$ a month...... East coast sure is diff than out west ie San Diego.


----------



## TJR (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks to all for the great advice. That $140 a month does sound great Hope I can find something similar. This forum is a great resource that I'll definitely be taking advantage of as I start this new adventure.
Take care,
TJ


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

TJR said:


> Thanks to all for the great advice. That $140 a month does sound great Hope I can find something similar. This forum is a great resource that I'll definitely be taking advantage of as I start this new adventure.
> Take care,
> TJ


You still didn't tell where you are located,


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

BlueGhost said:


> Wow.......140$ a month...... East coast sure is diff than out west ie San Diego.


I just looked it up...actually, it's $135 per month and my brother pays $170 for a covered slip for his 36 footer. Water and electricity included.


----------



## TJR (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Chuck53,
That sounds great. I'm located in Connecticut and looking in the Groton, Mystic, New London area. I haven't started to look at prices yet, but hope to find something I can afford.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

I' m not familiar with the area, but I'm pretty sure you are in the high rent district and you won't see the price I get at my marina. Not even close.


----------

